Ask HN: Is there any ways to learn mathematics by programming? - febin
======
chewz
I would recommend especially Mathematica and using Wolfram resources
(Mathworld [1]) so you can randomly browse through different ideas and play
with them in Mathematica code. It's great fun if you like both math and
programming.

Mathematica can understand and process mathematical notation and has high
level of expression allowing you to build an abstraction on top of other
abstractions (Prolog like).

[This high level of expression of Mathematica is sort of disadvantage as far
as programming languages go because you can easily end up with a code that
works but is completely unreadable even to you without wrapping your head
around it - same like elegant mathematical formula that needs complex proof]

Matlab is more for modelling and applied math (it is really good at that).

[1]
[http://mathworld.wolfram.com/RiemannHypothesis.html](http://mathworld.wolfram.com/RiemannHypothesis.html)

------
tmaly
I am sure it is possible. One of my friends from the university days went for
his PHD in statistics at Yale and he was able to survive the math doing
everything via programming.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Yes, look into learning MATLAB, Mathematica, or SPSS. They are all math base
platforms. You will learn math as you learn to program the packages.

